# My 10 year old sons 1st build..



## jimskio (Feb 14, 2011)

My son came to me one day at the beginning of last year and asked if I could help him build a trebuchet for a 4H project.  I said sure but I have to know what it is before I can help you build it.  Long story short he won $62 for his project and has also used it for his social science project as well.  He built the whole thing except for making cuts on the band saw that I thought his fingers would be too close to the blade.  Now he is in the process of building an Onager, another medieval siege engine.

jimmy


----------



## lorbay (Feb 14, 2011)

Good job young man. I have always wanted to build a trebuchet ever since I saw them on TV. It was a farmer who was fasinated by them and built one to throw a car. Wow.

Lin.


----------



## holmqer (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice project, how far does it throw? When is he going to make a Ballista?


----------



## jimskio (Feb 14, 2011)

I saw the one the guy built to throw the car, he also threw a piano that was lit on fire.  

With the current counter-weight it will throw about 20' and he can ring a trash can with a water-filled ping pong ball every throw.  He wanted to build a Ballista this time but I told him it may be a little more involved than the Onager.  But it is definitely a project he wants to do.  

I will post pics of the Onager as soon as he finishes it.

jimmy


----------



## navycop (Feb 15, 2011)

Where did you get the plans? Internet?


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 15, 2011)

I've seen a neighborhood kid playing with one over the last two days, on a dead end cul-de-sac. Looks like he's got about 20' range too. Must be something in the water!


----------



## GColeman (Feb 15, 2011)

Steve Busey said:


> I've seen a neighborhood kid playing with one over the last two days, on a dead end cul-de-sac. Looks like he's got about 20' range too. Must be something in the water!



You guys in GA ain't planning on placing Tennessee under siege with them machines are y'all?

Great job Jimmy's son!


----------



## jimskio (Feb 15, 2011)

I did find the plans on the internet, he could have made a bigger one but I told him it was for a school project and he had to carry it to school.  All he said to that was "oh yeah".  
I guess we could invade Tennessee as long as we do not have to go more than 20'.....
He strung his Onager last night.  I believe that this siege engine is going to throw something a lot further than the Trebuchet.  He is going to use a wooden ball for the projectile.  I had to make up plans myself for the Onager, I couldn't find free ones on the internet.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 15, 2011)

Too cool. A friend of mine made one for a shcool project out of popsicle sticks. Kinda worked. I claimed it and put it in my room as soon as he got it home. Serious awesomeness!


----------



## vallealbert (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice project for your son... congrats...


----------



## ribanett (Feb 15, 2011)

jimskio said:


> I saw the one the guy built to throw the car, he also threw a piano that was lit on fire.
> 
> *With the current counter-weight it will throw about 20'* and he can ring a trash can with a water-filled ping pong ball every throw. He wanted to build a Ballista this time but I told him it may be a little more involved than the Onager. But it is definitely a project he wants to do.
> 
> ...


 

If you add wheels so it can roll, you will increase the distance about 40%. Watch the base as it throws and you will see that the frame tips forward. The wheels allow the energy that would have been trying to tip the machine to be added to the throwing force.


----------



## corian king (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello! Tell your Son.Great Job!!!
Keep up the good work..
JIM


----------



## flyfisher117 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ive wanted to make one of these for a while now.  Never have been able to find plans... where did you get them?


----------



## jimskio (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, he is really proud of his work.  The Onager is almost ready to fire.
I found the plans for this Trebuchet at this website, http://www.tasigh.org/ingenium/medium.html


jimmy


----------



## rkimery (Feb 17, 2011)

The future of woodworking is in very good hands!  Great job!


----------



## BradG (Dec 18, 2012)

Ive no idea how i found this thread, though i can see its an old post i am digging out of the archives :biggrin: but how cool is that! never mind being 10 it makes me want to build one for myself!

Would be interesting to see these other machines discussed on page 1


----------



## jimskio (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, you really did dig this one up. He built the onager mentioned but also added a ballista to his arsenal. I am in Michigan now but will post pictures of the onager and ballista when we return home.

Jimmy


----------



## navycop (Dec 25, 2012)

Trebuchet Student Class Project - YouTube
For all you future trebuchet builders.
Good job by the way...


----------



## BradG (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Jimmy they will be interesting to see


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Really amazing the things kids can do when we encourage and empower them.  Great job Dad!!!


----------



## Drb007 (Dec 26, 2012)

My dad helped me make a catapult for Boy Scouts many years ago. It would launch a rock well over a city block. I did not have it for very long...


----------



## jimskio (Dec 28, 2012)

Bradg
I asked my daughter to take pics of the ballista. 

Jimmy


----------



## ohiococonut (Dec 28, 2012)

wiset1 said:


> Really amazing the things kids can do when we encourage and empower them. Great job Dad!!!


 
I second that!


----------



## BradG (Dec 29, 2012)

Jimmy thanks for sharing  that looks like a world of fun. who needs plastic toys hey? There should be more of this in the world.


----------

